
Auto-Refresh for Play Framework Apps - EzGraphs
http://www.jamesward.com/2013/05/15/auto-refresh-for-play-framework-apps
======
EzGraphs
TL;DR Uses a browser plugin and browser is refreshed every time a source code
file is saved - no server restart, build or even browser refresh required.
Less clicks = better.

